# Tubo de vacío para amplificador de 3.5 watts



## Andres Aigster (Dic 9, 2015)

Tengo un tubo de vacío 12BY7A y tengo entendido que es un amplificador de 3.5 watts pero no he podido encontrar el diagrama y no se mucho de tubos de vacío, si me pueden ayudar a conseguirlo se los agradecería mucho, gracias  ...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 10, 2015)

San Google

https://www.google.es/search?q=12by...X&ved=0ahUKEwiGibr9y9DJAhUCwxoKHUU4DgYQsAQIIQ


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 10, 2015)

Hola a todos la valvula 12BY7A fue diseñada a andar como salida de barrido vertical para antiguos televisores aun branco y negro , pero tanbien fue un gran sucesso entre los radioaficcionados como estagio final (baja potenzia) y excitadores hasta 50MHz muy bien , eso debido a la baja capacitancia entre la placa y otros elementos que formam lo tubo .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

